# Soup



## Apolinarius (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey...

Guys i am looking for a good soup recipe for dieting... ?? if anyone of you know any so please share with me


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

lol i thought you were spam


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

doggy said:


> lol i thought you were spam


Lentil soup so I been told he he


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

why are you not working?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Just had my raw eggs


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

It dead here


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> Just had my raw eggs


you need to boil them


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Why u get more when they are raw


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Raw eggs are not fully digestable, they need heated even for 30 seconds in the microwave.

Why anyone would want to have them raw nowadays is beyond me, Rocky has a lot to answer for.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lentil soup with added meat..


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Extreme said:


> Raw eggs are not fully digestable, they need heated even for 30 seconds in the microwave.
> 
> Why anyone would want to have them raw nowadays is beyond me, Rocky has a lot to answer for.


aye **** raw eggs theyre vile.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Salmonella will absoloutely cripple you for up to a month, raw eggs are high risk.

Boil two pints of water in a pot,add a chicken cube(make sure it dissolves),add some chopped chicken pieces,a small tin of sweetcorn,a sliced spring onion or touch of chopped onion or leek(optional),whisk up two eggs while this comes to the boil add when boiling ,stir in and simmer 30 secs, (thicken with a tablespoon of cornflour mixed in a little water,optional).season to taste. Voila, Chicken and sweetcorn soup,low fat and high protein.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

salmonella is found on the shell of the egg u wash the egg before u break the egg and if raw eegs are the worst thing ppl are put in there bodys on here i will eat my hat


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

youre getting a bit ****y meeky


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i had lentil soup with tuna all week on cal recommendation


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

no just check the facts raw eggs are fine took them for years not had a day off work ill 20 years every body down on my eggs making stand he he no i will change it


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

YOur a nutter. WHy would you eat raw eggs when its so easy to cook them


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

not at work it qik and easy and get me 20g of protein with my milk


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

lol Meeky make an omelette and cool it down and eat it cold at work - if you have time to post on mc while working you have time to eat an omelette! 

You can pretty much make whatever's on your diet plan into soup - for example I have a meal of sweet potato, fish and veg - if i wanted to make it in to soup I'd just boil it all in a pan and blitz it up - soup! Lol chicken might have been a better example than fish! It tastes pretty bland without a stock cube but that depends how strict your diet is. Say a meal was chicken, veg and rice - i'd cook the rice separate, blitz the other ingredients and then add the rice - blitzed up rice turns to a paste - not good!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

see that the cook in u comeing out i just think it safe to eat raw eggs salmonella come form the chicken not the egg so what do u look like then cathy lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i think he means what are your goals and current stats.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yes just fancy way of saying what do u look like i get the words right soon but i like that current stats


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

I was a chef for 26 yrs and spent 15 yrs exactly like Cathy as catering manager in a nursing home,Great hours trained evenings and great access to the food for training.Ive had my own cab now 7 yrs.Yes egg shells become contaminated from the contact with faecal matter, from chickens contaminated with salmonella(90% are) btw egg shells are poreous. Although less likely there is still a degree of bacterium in the egg from developement inside the hen. Yes you probably will get away with it . But never say never.I have done the raw eggs myself blended in orange juice but even that gave me the boke.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i am going to change and cook them it just easy for me and i can take them easy most ppl do boke when they see me taking them


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

MEEKY said:


> Lentil soup so I been told he he


Yeah, crazy Cal swears by it!


----------



## Cathy the Chef (Jan 30, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> see that the cook in u comeing out i just think it safe to eat raw eggs salmonella come form the chicken not the egg so what do u look like then cathy lol


You're right you're probably not gonna get salmonella from eating raw eggs but it is a risk - as a pastry chef i used a lot of raw and partially cooked eggs in my cooking without any issues - I was always told to make sure the eggs were fresh and stored correctly etc. But i really don't see the point in you taking the risk to eat something that you don't enjoy lol - it's a totally pointless risk even if it's a small one!


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Quick and easy for me with eggs, wouldn't do raw, I cook 5, put in fridge and snack on them as and when required, when working or at Uni I pack a couple in, peel and eat, bobs your uncle. Fannys your aunt and all that lol


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

see the point is one like taking them but i am fine with it u must have taking a oyster in ur time as a cook i dont like boilded eggs they make sick i could not eat a cold boild egg or i would do as the trixsta does


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes mate the oysters prob as risky,ok maybe more risky than the raw egg . The oyster thing to me is such a farce i made a point of not even ever trying it. But tescos smoked oysters in oil are the dogs bollocks. Not cheap but cooked. lol. BTW cheeky Meeky just had a day out wi ma weegie mate he came to edinbroo, but hes back on the train to milngarvie, I kno posh he was from partick tho by the rosevale pub, exchequer etc, ha ha we used to go to Cardinal follies, burnt down long ago.


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

quick and easy Chicken and sweet potato soup

wash potatos and put them in the oven for 30 min,

prep chicken breast add spices(if u like) and to the oven for 30 min

take pot with chicken stock and boil it, after 30 min in the oven, mash potatos, slice chicken and add to the stock cook for 15 min and eat

Low GI carbs, protein goood and simple

u could add whatever veg u like, spices depends on ur needs and likes enjoy


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris sanchez said:


> Yes mate the oysters prob as risky,ok maybe more risky than the raw egg . The oyster thing to me is such a farce i made a point of not even ever trying it. But tescos smoked oysters in oil are the dogs bollocks. Not cheap but cooked. lol. BTW cheeky Meeky just had a day out wi ma weegie mate he came to edinbroo, but hes back on the train to milngarvie, I kno posh he was from partick tho by the rosevale pub, exchequer etc, ha ha we used to go to Cardinal follies, burnt down long ago.


i might be in edinburgh today, ill keep my eye open for a massive taxi driver.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

When I said about the eggs needing to be cooked it had nothing to do with salmonella, it's to do with the bioavailability of the egg, I'm sure raw eggs contain AVIDIN which in turn binds to Biotin (vitamin H) and that's why the human body struggles with if it is unheated, heating kills off the avidin.

Have a look here boys and girls, Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans as Assessed by Stable Isotope Techniques, it should give some credence to my ramblings.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i think that AVIDIN only come to the equation when it long term use of raw eggs and can be fixed by a good diet such lots of carrots i think u will find this is right


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

something else regarding raw eggs.

Drinking Raw Eggs: Is it Healthy? | Mark's Daily Apple

still no idea why anyone would eat them raw.


----------

